# Freebsd 64



## RaZwaN (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have a IBM System X3650 (Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5420 @ 2.50GHz (2493.76-MHz 686-class CPU)) and i'm wondering what FreeBSD version will be best for me.. :\

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2009)

Please refer to this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4916

Closed.


----------

